# Bootle Beach West Cumbria



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

Spent the Whit bank holiday weekend up in Cumbria commentating at a 2 day Motocross at Bassenthwaite Cumbria. 
On Monday night, instead of heading back to M6, we went out to Cumbrian Coast, past Cockermouth, Whitehaven, Ravenglass and parked up at Bootle Beach approx 1.5 miles from village.
Tide was out and our dog Barney enjoyed the empty beach. We watched one of the best ever sunsets.
In the morning the tide was in so Barney chased his ball in the waves.
There was a red flag flying, indicating the Naval gun firing range just up the coast was "live"! We only heard one gun go off, sending a shell miles out into the Irish sea.
There are signs on beach that say no overnight parking or camping, but the beach is so remote, chances of getting asked to move on must be very slim.

I will post some photo's, once I get them downsized on Photobucket.


----------

